# !!!  ...

## AristoS

"" c  : 
195197, , . -,  ,  15,  3,   107- (- "") 

http://www.kpsazimut.ru/about/

 ,   ,   ,    ,      .



** 
*______________________________*
(, , ) 
*______________________________*


**         .
    (),       ,       .
      50 () ,     50 ()  .
   :
*1. * 
*2. * 
 
 
 
  

 
  
  


 


  
 


: .

. 
 

*3.    ()*
*4.   * 
 
 
 
 
 
 
  
  
 
 










 


 

*5. * 
*6.    * 
. 

 
 
 
. 

 

.  
 

 
 . 
  


 
 




/ 


 


  

   ,      .
http://www.kpsazimut.ru/docs/in/za.html



*             ___________
()* 
*"___"_______________ 20 _ * *-* 

   "",    "",      ..,    ,   ,   , . ________________,    "",   ,     :
**           _____________ (________________)       ,             ,   ,     ,   .       .    : *______* *.*          2,5   .  **  :      ,  .1.1. ;             ;           ,     .1 .226    ,    ,  ,          13%              ,        0,05% (   18,25% )          . :      .1.1.   1 () ;  :     ;    ,    ; **      ,      .1.3..     .    ,        .  **               .   .              ,      .        ,    ,       .
http://www.kpsazimut.ru/docs/in/sber.html

----------


## AristoS

.

http://www.antilohotron.spb.ru/index-piramidas.html




|     :

  -   
  -  
  -    
  -   
  -   
  -  
  -  ""   


         CD,  ,      

   ,            

:

 -   
 -  ,     .        
 -  : , ,  


 "": 



 (Unikey) 

GLOBAL SMILE CLUB LTD 

"-" 

MFIP Capital Group ,   ,     MFIP-Group

    "" - ,   ... 

   ""  
   "" 

Securitas Aurum 

DFC-Europe Deutsches Finanzielles Consulting  

     "" 

Compass Group Corp  

 Almaz-Invest Fond -  

 "Life Division" 

Deutsche Nord Invest -    

     "KREP Fund" .......     

"Wealth Central" (       ,    "") 

GPP (Global Pension Pound) | WPP| IMPERIA Invest IBC | MFIP-Group -  4   , ..          "" ( ULWES) 



  :

 -  "" (   -  "" )   

" " 

NTG (Nano Technology Group) 

"  "  

"MBI-Partners"  -   ,   
"-" 

 " " 

   "  " 

  ""

 (  )   

Nord Auto Trading  

       -     

 "--"   "--"  -     

EX Investment Group \ Anda Finance -    (  )   | +  "" 

     "-   "  

  " "  

INTWAY Corporation 

     Ϋ ( )

""  

    " -"

    "" 

    " " 

 " " 

 "-"  

-  ""  

Coopers Corporation  



Thor United Corporation  "" 


  - (  ,            ,          "",         ) 
 "",   "-" -  ,  

  "  " (- )     .       .   ,   .      . 

 " " 

  "GreenLine" 

  "",   "", "" 

  -  һ (127051, . , . , . 26, . 2)

  - (432072, , -  , . 43)

    "" (. ).

      (.  )

    - (. )

     (. )

     ( : . --, .  , . 14,  25)

   (. --, . , . 69)

      98 ( , . , . , . 64)

     (. , . , . 8., . 414)

     (. , . , . 6)

    - (. , . , . 14 )

    . .  (. , . , . 8  . , . . , . 5)

      ( , . , . , 4)

   (. )

 -ѻ ( , .  , . , 2)

     (454038, . , . , . 16, . 119)

     (. , . , . 49)

     (. , . , . 65,  308).

      (. , . , . 165)



  (""): 

  ""

"-",   "-", "-" 

 " " 

MFIP-groupp



 - 

   , , ,   -    ""

----------


## AristoS

8 ,  -   :    "" (-)          10   90% ,        .
http://bigeconomicalforum.ru/forum/s...ead.php?t=7687

----------


## AristoS

,    . 

: 2/2


: "   ""

 ,          .    -   .  , ,    "   "".      .        10 ,   11-  2,5% .  90% .

, . ,          ""   .

-     - 3  , -  .

-  ? - .

- ,   ! -  . - ,     ,      600  ,      . ,        , ...

  !  600             .

-    ? - .

- ,    ,   10 ,     ,      !   ! -    .

   .

-          ? -   .

 .

-      -        , -  .

-   -  ? -   .

-  , -   . - , ...  "  " - .    ...

  ,    ,     .    ,   "",      , 31 ,     50  250  .          :

-   ,    ,    ?

   .   ,      -   .

- , ...     ,    ... -,   ,    ?! ,      , ,    ...     ...

  "" :          "",         "  ".        :    ""    .

,   

-               ,   -      .    " "      ,    -   .    ,   .    ,          ,      " ".                 .



        ,    economics@izvestia.ru

* * *

, :

1.       .

    "  " (     )  , "   ,    ,        ".

2.     .      ,   30% -  .      ,  ,    .

3.  ""       .      ,      ,     ,         .  ""   , , , ""   .  ,  - "",  ,       .   -  ,     , ,   .

4.    " "        .    ,   ""      .

5.          (- $20)        .    ,        ,     " "   .       ,       "" ...             ,   -    .   ,   ,      .

* * *

      ?

 ,  :

-             .             ,     .      ,   "         "   : "       ".

   -      ?  , - ,         ,        .       ,     ,  ,  ,     -        .

,  ""    , -     .        .           "".

      ?   XVIII           .             .      ,     XIX      .    800 . !

            .  ,        .

 ,    :

         ,  ,   , "  ".        -   ,      .         ,  ,    ,      .     ,    ""    "".    ,       ,  -   .

     10  20%         .      ,    . ,           .  ,  -   ,     ,    .

 ""         , ,   ,     .          -    : ",     .     ".

      ?   ,       ,   -   .      ,   ,         ,   ,  "  "  "  ".

     ,      .    ,   .        :          ,        "".

"   ", 08.08.08
:  

http://www.bizbank.ru/modules.php?na...id=2995&page=2

----------


## AristoS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ,  !

  ,    !

    ,   .    ,      (   ,     ). , , ,       .     ,    . 

       ,    ,     .     ,      ,      ;            ,    ,         . 

   ?

     ,           .                ,    . 

 ,        . ,         $1 000. $500          ,  500     , .      ,   $16 000,          $1 000.     ,        ,   .   2       .     ,   32  ,     . 

 ,       ,      ,         .     ,     15     . ,     ,    512 ,      $1 000. 

,      ,    .       ,     . 

   ,   ,         ,      . 

,      

  .             .
 .   ,    ,     .     ,    ,    .
 .     ,      ,         .


      ?

      .      ,   ,                    .         .    ,    ,     .



         .          ,        .

   MLM-,      ,       .              . ,          .           .

,   ,        $1000.     $500 (50% ),  $500    (    ).       . 

       .    ,     ,       , ,  -,    ..   ,        .           .



      ,         ,     (),        .  ,       .

           ,       .                      .               . 



       . MLM-             .      ,   .      :
   ,   ?
     ?
    ?

1.  ? 

  ,  ! 

   MLM-   (    ).   ,          .
, ,         .      . 

:          , ,    .. 

         ,             .

2.  ? 

        ,  ! 

      ,       .        ,    12 ,     90%    .

3.  ? 

     ,    ! 

  .   (     )         . , ,       .         ,     ,     ,  ,     ,   .       ,     .



1.  .     .            .   :   !  !,     ,  ,   ,    .  !
2.  : 
    ;
    ,   ,       ;
   (    );
     ,   ; 
   .
3.        .
4.    ,       . ,       . 
5.   .           .

      ,  -    ,    !       !

----------


## AristoS

(  )

 - *   ""*  1089847214610


117-,      

 4.    

1.     -   ,  ,        .           ,  ,       .
2.                  .
3. *        "   ". ,      ,        "   ".*

----------


## AristoS

..
  :
*25.05.2008 -    * 

*    ""     26.05.2008 .....*

 .... 27.05.2008      ,   ....

----------

?
    - ?

----------



----------


## AristoS

> 


  ,    .

   - ? 
 . .

----------

> ,    .
> 
>    - ? 
>  . .


    "",   .  .

----------

> "",   .  .


  :

   ""....

----------

.  ,   !  " "!
[quote]    "",   .  .[quote]
    !   ""   :Smilie:

----------


## GhostCasper

.    . .    ,                     .
 ,  ,     - ,   .

----------


## AristoS

....  ....
 .

----------


## GhostCasper

> ....  ....
>  .


     ?   ?       50% ,       ?  ,    ,        ?  ,   "",      - "  "?

  ,           .

----------


## GhostCasper

...

----------


## AristoS

> .    . .    ,                     .
>  ,  ,     - ,   .





> ?   ?       50% ,       ?  ,    ,        ?  ,   "",      - "  "?
> 
>   ,           .





> ...


.
  ,   .
   .

 .


(400066, ., ., .20, .197)?

 ,  , ,    .
1.    www.....ru ?
2.          . ?
3.      ,   .. ?
4.      ,           ?
5.  ,      ?
6.  ..

    .

----------


## AristoS

http://www.fcsm.spb.ru/invest/2/2

----------


## AristoS

> ...


      ....

----------


## AristoS

> 


   .
  .
    .

----------


## GhostCasper

> .
>   ,   .
>    .
> 
>  .
> 
> 
> (400066, ., ., .20, .197)?
> 
> ...


.
1.  -   
2, 3, 4 -      ,                 
5 -   ?    ?
6 -  ..

----------


## stas

> ?    ?


 " "  " "   )

----------


## GhostCasper

> " "  " "   )


         -  ?      ?        ,    .

----------


## sema

*GhostCasper*,         ?

----------


## B@lex

> 1.    www.....ru ?


  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
      ?

----------


## sema

> ?


  )))
     .    150%   10-30.     .

----------


## stas

*GhostCasper*, ,    ,   ?        ?

----------


## AristoS

> *GhostCasper*, ,    ,   ?        ?


    " ",  "  ".....

----------


## GhostCasper

> *GhostCasper*,         ?


    .



> .    150%   10-30.     .


 150%       .      30% ,    48% .               .     .



> GhostCasper, ,    ,   ?        ?


     ,           .    ,     .



> " ",  "  ".....


,  ,     ,    ,       .

----------


## stas

> ,           .    ,     .


        ?      ?  ,     .

----------


## sema

> .


  .



> 30% ,    48% .               .


,   ,             .                .      ...     .



> ,     .


  ?)))      ?)))         .          ))))))))

----------


## GhostCasper

> ?      ?  ,     .


  ,     .



> ,   ,             .               .      ...     .


   .    117-.



> ?)))      ?)))         .         ))))))))


    ,    .   ,     .

----------


## sema

> .    117-.


        .
    .  .        .

----------


## AristoS

> *GhostCasper*,         ?





> .


, .    ()  .  .

----------


## sema

*AristoS*, !    ! ! ()

  -?     ,         .       ...

----------


## AristoS

...

 3.  

       :
  -  ,               ,   ;
  -  ,                        ;
   -  ,          ;              .

----------


## AristoS

....  ...

----------


## sema

*AristoS*,    .
    .

----------


## stas

*sema*,    ,     ,     .

       " "    (     ) -  ,  .

----------


## sema

*stas*,         .          .

----------


## AristoS

6.      

1.        ,    .
2.       :
  ,     ;
            ;
*            ;*
        ,         ,      ;
*           ;*
              ,            ,  ,      ;
                ,                  ;
  ,    ,        ,      .

----------


## sema

*AristoS*,          .

----------


## 73

.   "" -.

----------


## AristoS

.
     " ", ..    ,      ,    -  (     ).

----------


## GhostCasper

> .
>      " ", ..    ,      ,    -  (     ).

----------


## GhostCasper

> *sema*,    ,     ,     .
> 
>        " "    (     ) -  ,  .


 
           (   117-)
   -,     ?

----------


## AristoS

> (   117-)
>    -,     ?


   , ,       ....

----------


## AristoS

> 


,   ...

----------


## GhostCasper

> , ,       ....


  ,    




> ,   ...


 

    :   -            ,     ( )  ?

----------


## AristoS

> ,    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     :   -            ,     ( )  ?


    "  "....
  ,     ,      "  ".

       !!!
, .
      ,   .
    ,    ....
?
 .

----------


## GhostCasper

> "  "....
>   ,     ,      "  ".
> 
>        !!!
> , .
>       ,   .
>     ,    ....
> ?
>  .


-      .      .   .    : "   ,  ,  ,     "    .

  ,   .       ,            .   -  .   ,      ?  . .    ""     , ..        ,    .

----------


## sema

> ,      ?  . .


        .         ,           :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  
       ..  , ,     ?      .

----------


## -7

Ѩ !!!!  -...
 :Wow:

----------


## AristoS

!!!!

----------


## stas

... . 

    ""  :Smilie:

----------


## AristoS

.
,    , ...

----------


## GhostCasper

> .         ,           
>        ..  , ,     ?      .


   ,  


P.S.

----------


## nadya.www@mail.ru

,  "",   ?        .

----------


## Sweetlass

AristoS,      :yes:

----------


## YUM

** 

       ..

       : " -      ".   : " -      ,     ...",      .  ,          ,    . "    -.         . .     ,  1.    ,  2".      , ,        "  --",   .   ,       (        ,   ",       ?", ,            ,     ).       . . 
: ",            60  , - ".
: "  , ???    ,       !!"
: ",      ,    -  - . -       ""     - . - ,  
   .  - ,     - -".
: "!?!?!?... ,    ,    ".
: ",      ,  ".
  .    : "*,        ,      !?!". ,      ,        .    -        !!
. ",   ".   ,    . " ,  ,  - ". ,  ,   , ..      "",       ...      :
:   ,    .           : " , ".
: !?!?!            :     ?
: 
:           ,    ?
: !
:  ,      ?
: !!!!
:     ?
: ,   !
:   ?
: -.
:   ?
: .
:     ?
: ,      .    ,  .
:          ?
:   ,  !
:    ,    -    
.   .
: ???    ?
:   , ,     .
: ,   ,        .
: .       ( -!!).
  .
: ,  -   ?
:  !         !!!   ,        .
:  , -     .       , ,  ,  .      .
:     5 ( 4-30).
:  -    .
:    ,   .
:    .  .
:  -  .
:  ,   ,  .
: - ,  12.
:  , ,  ?
--.
     ,   .    ,    ,   -, .  ,      ,     
:
1.        ,   ,  .
2.       .
3.     -     .
,  ,    :  -,  ,     .    -      .  ,    3 
security     ,       ,     ,       .
   disclamer,   :
1.  .      - ,  ,   .
2.      ,   , - .       "  ", , -,     
3. ,    :  , ,  ,  .   -  ,      ",  ",   .        , ,  ,     ,   .     " " !
 ,    ,    .  ,  ,   .    ,  " " -  , ,  -   ,  ,     ( )   -  ..
 ,  ,   !

----------


## YUM

** 
    ...   ...
   50 ,   2   150.
  ,     100 ,  300,     .
  500 ,    1500,   2 ,     !!!    !!!  !!!        ,     ,      50             ,     !!!

----------

....   ,  , , , NSP   ,     ????

----------

> ....   ,  , , , NSP   ,     ????


  ,         ?))))))))))))

----------

> ,         ?))))))))))))


 ,  . ,      ,  .    ,     ?     .. .      . ,          ?   ?

----------

-    ?

----------


## AristoS

* ,     ,        * 

......



 ,         ( ,    ):

1.      ( ()  : 115184, . , . . , . 20, . 2.  : . , . ,  . 18.               : 5077746826394. : 7702642629).

*2.    һ* (: 195197,                 . -,  ,  15,  3,                   107- (- ).

........


http://www.fcsm.spb.ru/printpage.php?id=692&type=page

----------


## YUM

,   ""   . 
 :
-  ;
-  ,   ;
 ..  ..
 :    ,       .
      , , ,   , , (-  -    )...
      ,         .
,   ,   -    <3855>.        .  
  .          SMS911.ru
  ""   - 
   :    .
   99 08  . 
 - ?
!   ?
PS. ,      ?

----------


## E_As

> PS. ,      ?


 ,     -   :Wink:

----------



----------


## AristoS

,   .

----------


## YUM

** 


  ,            .   ,     ,       ..    ,           .          ,       , -  ..

       :   (   )       ,    ,           .    -  ,        ,       .

    :        ,      ,      . ,           ,    .

, ,  

 (  )          . ,  .          ,           :              .                 ,   -     .

      :          .              .            ,          :      ( )  6  ,         . ,   ,            ,                    .

   -  ,             :      ,        ,     ,     ,   -   .

              .  ,         ()        :    ,  ,  ,     ,    .        SIM-      ,    ,    .



    -        :        SMS-,             . ,        ,        .    ,              .     ,    ,                .

         -.    (  )  ,          (   ..),     ,           .  ,       ,   ,       ,     ,   -,       .

    : SMS-     ()  ,          ,    ,     Rightmark group.     ()           .         .

     ,   Pen&Paper:             ,        ,     ,        .        , ,          ,   .

,               -.        :     ,    ,       .  -       ,        .

Money, money, money

            :            ,        .           ,     ,     .  ,      ,           ,    -  .              .

          ,   (!).    : , ,          ,   , ,    ,          .           .

  ,    ,    :     ,      .         ,  ,       ..   -     !   .

        . ,  ,            .       ,            1    (365 !).          (     ,    .)       .     :             .     ,      ,       900  !         .

----------


## ..

16   17:39   

 100           ,     -      . 


           .

----------


## YUM

"  " -      ! 
 ,     .



> ,       50 ,      ,  .


,       ...

----------


## YUM

> "  " -     !


 .
   .         ,   .

     .  - .
,  :  :Wink: 



> ( ).
>     130 .     HD   3  .
>     ,  ,   ,   .
>         " ,    ".
> , ,    "    "   " ",   ,      ,     -"  "  ".
>   ,  ,   ...  ,    .
>  3     ,       .   800.(    + 130. ).
>  ,       "  ".
>    . ,   ,         ....  800.       .
> ...

----------

*YUM*,    .     .     .       .

----------


## .

.  ,          ,         ,    .   3    ,  .     ,  ,   (     ,   ,    ).

  ,    .      ,   -      :Frown:

----------


## Artiom Pulatov

.

----------

*Artiom Pulatov*, ,    , ,   ?

----------


## sarakot

> .


    ""   :,   .....
 :    "     ..."
       ""   (   )   ,   ...

----------


## !

> ,    , ,   ?


       (  )  WEB-.      , ,  "" -  ,  , -,  ,          - CVV2 (http://news.ngs.ru/more/1449548/)

  " "   -  .

----------


## ..

""  -:

     -       (  , , , -   );  -   ;   -  , . , , .  ,  . ,  , ,   -  ()  , , .         .           ""     ,   - ,     "",   -  ,    () , .  -     "".    "" (  )   - .        ?!!!  -   .
:     ,                .  ,     .

----------


## Leila

> ,     .


  ,   ,   ?

----------


## ..

*Leila*



> 


   .
       .  - .

----------

> .  ,          ,         ,    .   3    ,  .     ,  ,   (     ,   ,    ).
> 
>   ,    .      ,   -


  ,   : ",   -    / /    ..", -         .   5,    ,    . ,         -   -   .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,           
       ,  .    ,   ,    .

----------


## YUM

> !!!     .
>    .              " "   ,      ,   .
>    .     ,     ,       .       ?
> 
>  ,    ,  ,   ,   .    .
>           . , ,   .      .  ,  -     .    .  ,   ,     . ,  ,      .
>    . ,     .

----------

! ! -  . , -, .  , 6,  , . 533. :   (3 ),  (18 ),  (29 ).    - !
  "" - !
    "" - !
 "" - ! , !   ,     .

----------


## YUM

"      "    , ,    ,   . 
    -      "" ,       .
  ,   - .
  ""      "  " .  -  "" 1792   52 .
  -      ... .
  ""       
       ,     "   ".  .

----------


## -

*YUM*, !!

----------


## YUM

- !! 
http://www.fontanka.ru/2018/04/06/107/


> ,       .             ,  ,     
>    ,    .


   , , , , ...
 -

----------

.      &  ,    .    ,     (  ) ,          .     ,      - ,     ,  .       -     .

----------


## YUM

,      ...
    ,              .
  , .
   "".
  ,  ,     "" ,       .
       .
     , ...
!!!  -      !!! 
    ""     -  .
  . 
     ,       .     .
  ,    cygr  !!! 
     .
     ... ...!   ?
  ,      ... ,   !!! 
...    !!! 
      ! 
..!        ?        ? 
,   ,       , -
 ?!!!!!
,     .     . 
 ...         ...
 ,     .   ""      .
,   "/"     ,       .
   (!!!!!)   "     " ...
  ? 
!!! 
  !!!
  ,      " "   . .

----------


## __

"!   () .  -   !  .....

----------


## YUM

,    IP  -  .
     ?     "" 125 ,   $703 ,  - ...
 -         . !      89  !!! 
   ? 125-89  ???  :EEK!:

----------


## YUM

,  ,    .
        " "    .
     ---  ""  ,    -
""     .
      197  -   .
  ,          ,  ,      .
, , . 
      - , ""  1096      .
  ,           .          - 4       ...
 :Mocking: 
,    ,             ,     ! 
,     ...        ,         "    ".

----------

